# Swarm traps in Minnesota



## MACK DADDY CASH (Nov 5, 2016)

Has anyone had luck with swarm traps in MN? if so, i am curious to know if you think you are catching feral bees or are they coming from managed hives. I will put out a few dozen traps in the spring and I am interested to hear from others on their experiences in MN.

Anyone encountered a real bee tree in MN?


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I would think the only way you'd know if they came from a managed hive is if you either see them leave, or if the swarm queen is marked.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I put some out last year but didn't catch anything. I didn't really know what I was doing, so it wasn't a surprise. 

I have my eye on a tree with a colony in it that I'm hoping will make it through winter. I'll either trap it out or try to catch swarms next year, depending on what the homeowner decides they want done with the hive.


----------

